# Japanese Scientists Create Elastic Water



## topgear (Jan 26, 2010)

Elastic Water could eventually replace plastic, or be used in an environmentally-safe plastic.


*media.bestofmicro.com/,Y-N-237119-3.jpg


Bernama, a part of the Malaysian National News Agency, reports that Japanese scientists have created “elastic water." Developed at the Tokyo University, the new material consists mostly of water--95-percent--with an added two grams of clay and organic material. The resulting substance resembles jelly, but is extremely elastic and transparent.

The invention was originally revealed last week in the latest issue of the Nature scientific magazine. According to the article, the new material is quite safe for the environment and humans, and may be a “long-term” tool in medical technology, possibly to help wounded or surgically cut tissue to remain closed.

Bernama also reports that--by increasing its density--the new material could be used to produce "ecologically plastic materials," or could replace plastic altogether. This aspect is still under investigation until September 2010. However, if successful, the scientists may have found a way to make the world a little greener.

*www.tomsguide.com/us/Japanese-Elastic-Water-Plastic-Tokyo,news-5635.html


----------



## Gollum (Jan 26, 2010)

wow, that's great news. Finally there is something which can replace the Plastic from this world.


----------



## prakashr85 (Jan 26, 2010)

This is an excellent invention by japanese scientists i must congratulate them for their awesome work.


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2010)

Great invention.


----------



## latino_ansari (Jan 26, 2010)

great work... Now the world can be little more green..


----------



## hyde (Jan 26, 2010)

Bravo....Bravo!!!!!!!


----------



## azzu (Jan 26, 2010)

xcellent 
95 % water and less iz organic material
thats great news but how effective can that be in our real life ?


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 27, 2010)

And it will increase cost of water, once water is needed for production of materials.


----------



## Thanator (Jan 27, 2010)

Great invention...Very Ego Friendly.


----------



## Nithu (Jan 28, 2010)

^^ lol... ego or eco??


----------



## colocated (Feb 23, 2010)

That's really a superb news plastic getting replaced by water thanks to some innovative work by Japanese guys .


----------



## eggman (Feb 24, 2010)

Cool...now all the pee could be squeezed up inside till I can finally get out of my class!! Must be able to buy me 20 mins I hope...


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2010)

^^ but for that you might have to go the lab first as the development is not finalized and I don't think it would be that much easy so that you can make plastic out of any kind of water in classroom


----------



## colocated (Feb 27, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ but for that you might have to go the lab first as the development is not finalized and I don't think it would be that much easy so that you can make plastic out of any kind of water in classroom



Nice reply ........


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Thanks for the appreciation


----------

